# Spreader recommendation



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm been reading posts most of the afternoon and still not sure which one meets my needs.

Total yard size is 5400 sq feet. Currently I have a Scott's edge guard mini however I get stripes every 8 ft or so. Normally I measure out the fertilizer for the front, spread, then do the same in the back. I don't mind doing that as it helps me ensure I'm not putting too much or too little down. The lawn is Bermuda with a cut height of 1.75" and I have no issues pushing the mini.

I'll only really use it for fertilizer and pre e. Most other stuff I use liquid.

What do you suggest? I'm not ready to spend the money on a lesco. &#128532;

Looking at the follow but open to other suggestions.

Echo rb 60
Eathway 2600
Agri-Fab 50 lb

Would a hand held work better for the size of the yard? If so which ones.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

All the less expensive ones have deficiencies but I'm still satisfied with the RB60.


----------



## T76turbo (9 mo ago)

I have a lesco 80lb spreader like many here but that's probably overkill for what you are doing.

What I would do is cut down the rate the current spreader is set at by maybe half or less and then go over the area multiple times in multiple directions. Up and down, then left and right. You get the drift.

I actually do that now with my lesco. I'm not doing it professionally. Just my own yard.

Just measure how many lbs you want to spread over a small area and dump just that into the hopper. Then adjust the spreader settings accordingly where you can go over the area twice. May take some trial and error.


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

T76turbo said:


> I have a lesco 80lb spreader like many here but that's probably overkill for what you are doing.
> 
> What I would do is cut down the rate the current spreader is set at by maybe half or less and then go over the area multiple times in multiple directions. Up and down, then left and right. You get the drift.
> 
> ...


That's actually what I started to do and when I make the passes I go perpendicular to the last pass. Still get the lines.

On the positive side I can see how well or how bad my application is. 🤣









I ended up buying the titan 50lb spreader.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That's a pretty good picture to show how bad a spreader is. Hope the new one works out better for sure!


----------



## ntx_ethan (10 mo ago)

Smw said:


> T76turbo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lesco 80lb spreader like many here but that's probably overkill for what you are doing.
> ...


Let me know how you like the Titan 50lb spreader. I am in a similar predicament in the sense that I only have a 5,600 sq ft lawn and looking for a decent spreader that doesn't break the bank like the Lesco, lol.


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

ntx_ethan said:


> Let me know how you like the Titan 50lb spreader. I am in a similar predicament in the sense that I only have a 5,600 sq ft lawn and looking for a decent spreader that doesn't break the bank like the Lesco, lol.


I should be putting some fertilizer down the 1st week of May. If you remind me I'll post my thoughts on the spreader.


----------



## ntx_ethan (10 mo ago)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## T76turbo (9 mo ago)

Smw said:


> T76turbo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lesco 80lb spreader like many here but that's probably overkill for what you are doing.
> ...


WOW!!!!! You sure your old spreader didn't have a hole in it?? 

That line is almost too perfect to not be a hole or someone pranking you.

Hopefully the new already does the trick.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have the Titan 50lb spreader. After 3 seasons, I have some complaints. A lot of the hardware isn't stainless steel, so it will rust. It's in critical areas like the shutter guides to open/close the spreader. The rust in this area creates a lot of friction for the spreader to open/close smoothly. I'm regularly lubing these screws, and it's particularly dry at the start of the season after being stored in the winter.

Also, the nuts that attach the pivot rod constantly loosens. That makes me have to recalibrate the shutters frequently.

I understand this is a cheaper version of the Earthway 2150.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've had my earthway for almost 4 years now. Still works like a champ.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

T76turbo said:


> Smw said:
> 
> 
> > T76turbo said:
> ...


Photos like that showcase what is the new "Scotts Lawn" of the 21st century. :lol: (Anybody else remember that marketing from waaaay back?)


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Photos like that showcase what is the new "Scotts Lawn" of the 21st century. :lol: (Anybody else remember that marketing from waaaay back?)


I don't remember, but those Scotts boys should be ashamed. I'll never get over how bad the DLX was.


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Smw said:


> An Earthway might be showing up at my house soon.


LOL, you planning on spilling fertilizer like so many others?

See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=370626#p370626 for details.


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> LOL, you planning on spilling fertilizer like so many others?
> 
> See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=370626#p370626 for details.


I was looking at the Earthway 2150. Seems to get good reviews here.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Smw said:


> I was looking at the Earthway 2150. Seems to get good reviews here.


It's the exact same mechanism as far as I know. Here's what you need to know if you do go that route:



zeroibis said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > mjh648 said:
> ...


Like I said... all the less expensive ones have deficiencies, even though the 2150 is a little more expensive. I think it will be fine if you put it together correctly and check mechanical aspects before loading it with fert.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a Chapin 70lbs 82050C for my 4200sqft.

It replaced a Scotts edge guard model.

I never got stripes before, and I don't now either, it throws wide and seems built well enough. It is was cheaper than a lot of other models I saw.


----------

